# Can a PCD be recovered after a possible dealer screw up?



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Although I tried as much as possible since January to remind my CA that after ED, we requested PCD, I've lost faith in my CA's ability to get this done. From reading here, it sounds like all PCD cars from ED are shipped to Brunswick, GA, but my car is currently on the docks at New York/New Jersey. Once on the boat, my CA promised me the car would re-deliver at the Performance Center and even asked me to pick a date (which was a red flag since I knew that the PC doesn't schedule re-deliveries until the car passes through the VPC). 

Has anyone had their PCD un-screwed? Will BMW just put the car on a truck to South Carolina?

Thanks.
John


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

Can't answer you question exactly, but all is not lost. Your dealer can schedule a program the PCD offers called BMW 101. It's very similar to PCD except that you already have your car so you skip the delivery. You still get to drive on the track, do the plant tour, etc.
It should be at the dealer's expense.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I *think* as long as the car is still at VPC you might still have a shot of getting the car trucked to SC. Have you spoken to your CA yet to confirm if the car is, in fact, PCD bound or if he goofed. If you can't get hold of you CA today I'd ask for the sales manager. That way they are ready to move Monday AM. I'd then follow up Monday lunch time.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear this. If the boat hadn't docked at a U.S. Port yet there would have still been time to schedule a pcd redelivery. But if the car is already at VPC it is too late now to sched ur car to be re delivered at pcd. Your CA could set up what the above poster mentioned, a BMW 101 for the driving experience which is what it's mostly about anyway for us EDers since we don't get the detailed overview again when our car is re delivered. 

I scheduled Pcd after I dropped off my car in Munich. The pcd department said a pcd redelivery was possible to schedule as long as the ship has not docked at any U.S. Port of calls.

Also it is not required for pcd cars to only be shipped to the port of Brunswick. It can goto any east coast port and BMW will truck it down to pcd. But Brunswick is the most common port of entry for pcd bound cars. My car was unloaded at NY/NJ. For people who do ED that is an advantage since u get a couple days head start on clearing VPC while the ship makes its way to Brunswick to get a confirmed pcd date.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

My CA's wording is very strange. I talked to him as soon as I got back from Europe, before the car left Bremerhaven and the feeling I got from him was that he didn't know how or didn't remember to have the car go to the Performance Center for re-delivery. After a few days, he asked me what date I wanted for PCD, adding that he requested June 19th as a placeholder (the car wasn't even due to arrive in the U.S. port until June 8th. I told him June 26th was a better option.

A couple days later he got back to me saying that the Performance Center would not look at delivery dates until the car reached the Vehicle Prep stage after clearing customs. That day is today, so I tried to contact him again about scheduling dates and getting my license plates.

This is where I'm at right now. 

Back in 2010, this all went off without a hitch -- car dropped off on August 17th, got notified of PCD scheduling on October 1st and got my car on October 10th. I just don't have the same warm-fuzzy feeling that my CA and his supervisors know what they are doing. Unfortunately my awesome CA from 2010 is no longer working for BMW.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

I would check with BMW NA to make sure your car is in fact scheduled to head to the Performance Center for redelivery. Once the car clears VPC and released to a trucking company, the Performance Center will contact your dealer and offer the next available date for PCD.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, Wine-O! 

I normally hate to bother Corporate, but the rep did confirm that ultimate delivery is setup for the Performance Center!

Now, I just have to work on scheduling a re-delivery date that works for us.

Cheers!
--John


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

I received an email from our CA previously asking if we could do PCD on 7/15 and that BMW was the one asking. My car is currently on the boat and scheduled to arrive on 6/14. I just assumed that BMW was scheduling it out far enough in advance to where they knew it would be good to go. Should I be worried that 7/15 will not happen? I've received via email the Travel Info Form for delivery already, as well as the email confirming deliver for 7/15, and am just waiting to be in that 3 week window to fill it out and send it in.


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

JenWil said:


> I received an email from our CA previously asking if we could do PCD on 7/15 and that BMW was the one asking. My car is currently on the boat and scheduled to arrive on 6/14. I just assumed that BMW was scheduling it out far enough in advance to where they knew it would be good to go. Should I be worried that 7/15 will not happen? I've received via email the Travel Info Form for delivery already, as well as the email confirming deliver for 7/15, and am just waiting to be in that 3 week window to fill it out and send it in.


JenWil: Is your car "just" doing PCD? Mine was a European Delivery with a PC re-Delivery, so a lot of the process is different. Straight-PCD's are scheduled in advance since there are less possibilities for Customs and vehicle re-processing issues, is my understanding.

--John


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

That would be the difference then  No ED for me. Next time


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Confirmed! July 9th pickup at the Performance Center!


----------



## JenWil (Mar 30, 2015)

CapHill1er said:


> Confirmed! July 9th pickup at the Performance Center!


Awesome! I'll be getting mine 6 days after you


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, it looks like I'm in the same boat you were in. Apparently there was some confusion as my CA thought I wanted re-delivery at the dealership and I thought it was communicated that I wanted PCD. My car has been at the VPC since July 5, and he sent the reservation for PCD yesterday. 

Hopefully it can be diverted, but if not I maybe we can arrange a BMW 101


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

****ing flight ****ing cancelled. Can I get a pickup from Charlotte?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

CapHill1er said:


> ****ing flight ****ing cancelled. Can I get a pickup from Charlotte?


Did you finally get there?


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Got re-routed on a flight 3 hours later to Charlotte, NC. Rented a car via my phone and drove to Greenville -- got there around 11:30pm. No free dinner, no bottle of wine, and even the bar was closed when I walked up to it...

The staff did let us grab two beers from the mini-market. 7 hours later, we were awake and downstairs to go over to the Performance Center. At least we got the free breakfast and lunch. 

The driving instruction (slalom, braking, skidpad, and X3-land) were awesome of course, the Factory tour was fun -- really starting to fall in love with the X4 -- and we were on our way right after lunch.

For those keeping score, that's TWO PCD's without wine! I'm hoping third time is the charm (in 7-10 years). 

--John


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

CapHill1er said:


> For those keeping score, that's TWO PCD's without wine! I'm hoping third time is the charm (in 7-10 years).
> 
> --John


If you arrive on a Sunday, you have to bring your own wine. If you arrive during the week, you have to purchase your own wine. From your post you imply that they give you free wine?


----------



## dkmcclelland (Dec 5, 2014)

Confirmed for 7/31 re-delivery! Dropped off in Munich on 6/8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapHill1er (May 14, 2010)

Wine-O said:


> If you arrive on a Sunday, you have to bring your own wine. If you arrive during the week, you have to purchase your own wine. From your post you imply that they give you free wine?


We were told both times, that the dinner included a bottle of wine. If this isn't the case, then I guess we just missed out on dinner this time.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

We each got a free drink coupon. House wine, domestic beer or well liquor.


----------

